# Seeking thoughts/reviews on splitboards



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't ride, but I do go out in the back country with people who do. No one I know snowshoes out there. They are way to slow and take too much energy. Skinning with a split is very efficient, but the change overs from skinning to riding and vice versa are noticably slower. It is important to have that routine down if there are multiple laps to be had. 

For skiers as well as boarders, there usually is some performance loss with BC gear. Even the stoutest AT boots are not as ski oriented as my alpine race boots. That is just the price to be paid for good backcountry travel. You spend 90% of your time going up, so do it efficiently. I have no doubt you will loose some board performance going to a split, but it will beat post holing or snowshoeing. I have one friend who Macgyvered some small skis with skins permanently attached for the climb and carried his powder board on his back. On the ride down the 120cm skis were on his pack. It is a little heavier that a split but more efficient than snow shoes


----------



## ManuelHung (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a splitboard for sale. I could send you some pics if interested.


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

ManuelHung said:


> I have a splitboard for sale. I could send you some pics if interested.


ya send some ill check it out.


----------



## kh (Apr 19, 2005)

Splitboards and splitbindings have made some big leaps in the past years. Check out splitboard.com, its a friendly message board and has all the info you seek.


----------



## dkelley (Jun 21, 2006)

"Splitboarding is the answer" or so the sticker goes. Check out Venture (Silveton locals), great owners, great employees and great boards. Every model is split this year. Pair their rides with some Spark R&D bindings and you can ride anything. I even use mine at the resort (when we rarely go) because it works so well. Don't slowshoe it is a waste of energy and time. Cheers.


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info my buddy rides for venture i'll give him a buzz and check out some models.


----------



## kp_hyde (May 29, 2006)

There are a lot of good split boards out there today. I am riding a Voille that is now 4 or 5 years old and I am compromising nothing. The hike up is 10 times easier and quicker than snowshoes and your'e not carrying your gear. It does take a little practice in switching between split mode and riding mode, especially after a long hike that freezes all of the attachment hardwear. I carry a small rock hammer in my pack that has solved this dilemna. 

Split boards are a little more flexible but I have never had any problems, especially in powder. While I prefer to ride in powder, I have skinned and ridden Abasin a few times as well ridden it at a few other resorts and it handled the groomers and bumps almost as well my regular board. My board is old by todays standards and they have only gotten better. Not to mention 5 years ago there were about 3 different models to choose from while today there are at least 10 to 15.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

The answer indeed. Like you's all said, lots of good options out there nowadays but let me recommend a Voile "the whites" Mojo 181...specifically the one I am selling. It's in brand new condition too. And definitely slap some Spark bindings on there. Will is a good dude and developed a dope split-specific binder with lots of good r&d feedback from the splitboard.com crowd.


----------



## ManuelHung (Jul 28, 2005)

You could just come by and check it out if you like.


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

What size and brand. i am looking in the 161 163 size.


----------



## ManuelHung (Jul 28, 2005)

Its a Voille 182. Great condition.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

I meant to say 171! For anyone interested.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Yeah, I'll sell my Voile 166 with skins and crampons in anyone is intereted for a great price, pro-form price or below. It's a 2008 model. Switches over very easily and is in near new condition. It works great for what it is. Let me know if you wanna see some pics.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

What do you fellow splitters think of approch skis?

I have some friends who use those and seem to like them - obviously you get full board performance on you normal board but always have something on your back.

Approach Skis


----------



## creighers (Apr 20, 2005)

Drop the cash on a split board, it is worth the money..Approach skis still leave extra weight on your back on the way up along with the way down..I have been really impressed with my Voile for the last few years. I have tried it all, snowshoes and approach skis, a split is just the answer.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

My snowboard friends are always hanging out screwing with gear when we switch from up to down or vice versa, leaving me standing still getting cold on my tele gear. I've got friends who do both: snowshoe and splitboard. I've found the snowshoers actually to be a little bit quicker. Even the ones who have practiced assembling/disassembling the splitboards seem to fumble about with skins, pins and clips. No doubt the splitboards are lighter and more efficient, energy-wise, but the snowshoes just seem to be less fuss, and really not that much slower walking. I guess the bottom line is that if diminished downhill performance is really something that's going to bother you about a split board, go with shoes since they're really not that much slower. That is of course, if you don't want to sack up and learn to tele!


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*How deep is it?*

Splitboards really come into play when the powder is deep. If it's a 3" day than snowshows are fine. If it's an 8" day than skinny tele board still suck and your phat splitboard rules the world! It all depends on the day. As far as real deal comps... Voile, and Venture rule. Venture costs more because they cost more to make, and Burton still sucks. They make it becuase they can, but they still don't get it. Venture is local and cool. Voile is one state over and Matty rules! He's a cool guy and they have been doing it since day one. If you can get a deal on it do it. Eveyone selling one got a deal (or they would be keeping it). FACT!!!! The skins are the expensive part. They are fat and they cost more. If you want to snowboard down the hill, forget the snowshoes and get a splitboard. FACT!!!


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Hey Don - when you buy a Venture or Voile split do they come with skins? And do the venture's come set-up with the voile split interface? Oh, and can you get me a pro-form on those (joking).

Just found the answer to my own question on venture's web: "Splitboard pricing includes hooks/clips as shown but not the Voile hardware or climbing skins. Base graphics for the Euphoria are a random combination of black, blue and white."


----------



## kp_hyde (May 29, 2006)

Some splits come complete with skins and hardwear and for some it is extra. My Voille came with everything.


----------



## damichi11 (Aug 10, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything about the Atomic Poacher splitboard?


----------

